# Can you remember the name of this sleeve-maker?



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anyone remember the name of the company that has lots of choices for the Kindle sleeves they make?  The company is unique because they offer choices for type and color of leather, lining, trim, and decorative details -- all of which add up to an astonishing number of possibilities.  I have a distinct memory of the color options because they were so unusual and so beautiful, but I'm drawing a blank on the company name.  I'm fairly sure the name consisted of two or three initials.

I bookmarked the site but lost the bookmark during a recent AOL debacle.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Was it *OCTO*? I think they have more available on *Amazon* then on their own site too...


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

No, it isn't Octo.  Whatever the three letters are, they do not spell anything -- which is probably why I can't remember.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We would need more info to determine which one you are trying to locate.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

BCP sleeves?  It's only 3 letters that don't spell anything!  If I remember, they had lots of color choices, but I don't remember leather (just neoprene) or being able to choose options each sleeve.  They were at Amazon.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Didn't they have the option of having your initial cut out of the cover, so the interior fabric showed through? 

I remember them being pricy, in the $100 range.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I don't know if this is the company you're thinking of, but I bought a sleeve from sfbags.com that I like a lot (aka Waterfield Designs)


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> We would need more info to determine which one you are trying to locate.


I believe that the company makes only sleeve-type cases, and I believe they make them for a variety of electronic items (not just Kindle). They are high-end items, and they are pricey -- in the vicinity of $75 to $100 for the Kindle 2 sleeve.

There is a choice of leather type and color, and the color choices are staggering -- almost every shade and nuance of color that anyone could want. There are also choices for linings. One or more of the linings were silk. There was leather piping around the edge that could match or contrast. There were options for personalizing with initials or (I think) small, decorative elements.

I also remember that the website was beautiful but difficult to understand and navigate. The color palettes were shown against a black background, which was quite striking.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

crebel said:


> BCP sleeves? It's only 3 letters that don't spell anything! If I remember, they had lots of color choices, but I don't remember leather (just neoprene) or being able to choose options each sleeve. They were at Amazon.


I checked Amazon and also Google and found no BCP.



pidgeon92 said:


> Didn't they have the option of having your initial cut out of the cover, so the interior fabric showed through?
> 
> I remember them being pricy, in the $100 range.


You are remembering the company I'm looking for! Let me know if any letters pop into your mind. (There might be a D.)


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

Libby I don't know, but is this it?

http://www.absutton.com/kindle_menu.php


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^ I would say that is definitely the one.... I remember this pic:


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, they have pretty things, I KNEW I should NOT enter the accessories board 
The options are insane


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think I had ever seen these before.  Gorgeous, elegant, expensive. I am in lust.


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Crystal said:


> Libby I don't know, but is this it?
> 
> http://www.absutton.com/kindle_menu.php


That's it! Thanks so much. I am going to write the name in my old-fashioned address book and not trust it to AOL or anything else on my computer.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 22, 2009)

LOL well I'm glad I could help!!!


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

That's amazing, the variety of colors is astounding. I'm not a sleeve person, but some of those ipod cases are drool-worthy. I'm definitely bookmarking that site for future reference!


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

Ephany said:


> That's amazing, the variety of colors is astounding. I'm not a sleeve person, but some of those ipod cases are drool-worthy. I'm definitely bookmarking that site for future reference!


I'm not a sleeve person either, but I don't think I can resist those fabulous colors. And, although I'm sorry to break the news to you I have to add that they are now doing more than just sleeves. There is a book-type cover with snap closure that my iPod Classic would love to wear!


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Hmmm. It doesn't say which Kindle it's for. And I definitely remember the site. I recognize the picture Pidgeon has posted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle pictured on the site is a Kindle 2...and that's what the shape of the sleeve suggests to me, too.

Betsy


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

That's unfortunate. That's probably why I didn't bookmark the site. I got a KDX.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you like them, I would contact the company and ask about the DX.  Can't hurt.

Betsy


----------

